# Coding help - Lipoma removal by Liposuction



## lchiar41 (Mar 26, 2013)

I could use some help finding the appropriate code for this Lipoma removal, here is a protion of the OP;

Indications: Pre-Op Indications: This patient is a 53-year-old female whom years ago had a nonencapsulated lipoma excised from the left arm. This was a benign lesion. It is subsequently recurred and rather than do a formal excision to remove it Liposuction
Condition: Satisfactory
Disposition: To Home
Specimens: Specimens: Lipoma to pathology 
Estimated Blood Loss: Estimated blood loss is minimal. 
Drains: None
Findings/Procedure: Findings/Procedure: With the patient lying supine on the operating table and the left arm extended on a Mayo stand recurrent lipoma which measured approximately 8 x 6 cm was infiltrated with 10 cc of quarter percent Marcaine with epinephrine. A lateral stab incision was made and approximately 10 cc of fat aspirated and sent for pathological examination.

Incision was closed with a single 5:00 absorbing catgut Steri-Strips and a compression dressing.


----------



## bevlewis07 (Mar 30, 2013)

I know this is an old post but did you ever find a CPT code that will fit. I am sort of new and would like to know what code you decided on. I did see 15876


----------

